# Fort Bend 19 Try to Catch us!



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

19th Annual Fort Bend CCA Boat Raffle & Banquet
April 28, 2005
Fort Bend County Fairgrounds
Rosenberg, Texas​*21' Majek Redfish Line*​*$20.00 per Boat Ticket
$30.00 Entry at Banquet (Includes 1yr CCA Membership & Meal)*​*To reserve a table contact Ren Davis @ 281-342-6828*​*Other Contacts: John Eiteman 979-793-4727
Garren Schmidt 832-473-3716*​We're cooking gumbo, cooling drinks and waiting on you!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*wow gotta love that boat*

*holly cow thats a great prize!!*
* was giving some thought to doing a billystix but it would never meet up with that prize, well done guys.*
* stix*
* www.billystix.com*


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

One of the many pieces of art available at the banquet!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

sweet, I saw that ride out at Sport Marine a couple days ago..

-lb


----------

